# Does anyone else think Heineken takes like weed?



## kos (May 19, 2009)

What do you think? If the smell doesn't give it away then the first taste will. Tell me what you think next time you have one.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

*tastes not takes, my bad.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I probably shouldn't vote. I haven't tried weed since I was seventeen and it was a bad experience. I'm paranoid enough without the stuff. Anyway, I said no, because it tastes like beer to me. Maybe you aint trippin'. Tee hee.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't hit some before you sipped your heineken? Although kinda ironic because Heineken comes from Holland.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

haha, yeah i always thought that it smelled/tasted a little like weed, i thought it was just me though. :teeth


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Totally.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

been a while since I've had a Heiny, time to go buy some


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Haha, not at all.

I'm sometimes reminded of weed when I drink coffee. I don't know why.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

no but have you guys tried this.... I can only find one store in my city that sells it.....


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't recall it tasting that way, but maybe I'll have to do some taste tests just to be sure.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

What sort of crap weed are YOU smoking?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> been a while since I've had a Heiny, time to go buy some


yeah me too. and get some weed to go with it.....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perhaps if I smoked first maybe but otherwise no, it's just a refreshing beer is all


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rasputin_1 said:


> no but have you guys tried this.... I can only find one store in my city that sells it.....


I've never seen that before, how was it?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never tried weed so I can't say for sure. But the first time I tried Heiny I thought it tasted and smelled like skunk piss (never tried that either, just using my imagination :b)


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really know, but I never did like Heineken anyway because it leaves a bad aftertaste.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Decent pot tastes good, Heineken tastes like a fart out of an ***.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

don't drink beer, and never had heineken but i would hate smoking weed that taste as horrible as beer lol, that must be some low quality weed. 

i like the potent **** that taste like fruity candy and berries after you exhale it, orange or purple kushy:yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't vote as I've never tasted it. It being both the beer & weed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> *the first time* I tried Heiny I thought it tasted and smelled like skunk piss...


First time? You gave skunk piss beer more than one try?

The beers I'm used to taste nasty, but then they're the cheapest and bad taste is fully expected.


----------



## Baby Bowler (Feb 25, 2015)

I do love Heineken, always have, I think because when I was young I use to sneak a sip off my grandfathers Ballentine Ale. Anyway, I DO think Heineken as a taste of GOOD quality weed to it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Tastes the same as week old sweaty sock tbh


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

You're smelling hops... It's a botanical neighbor to the Marijuana and produces Alpha Acids (the smell) which are chemically part of the same family as THC.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I know what you're talking about. Generally, it's the hops in the beer that make it smell/taste like weed. Try some other IPA's and it'll be muuuch more distinct.


----------



## Nicolenoelle (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes! I knew I wasn't crazy!


----------



## Baby Bowler (Feb 25, 2015)

*does-anyone-else-think-heineken-takes-like-weed?*

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/101/hops/
I guess it's the "hops"- I thought so too but never knew anyone who agreed so I looked it up. Heineken is my only beer by the way.


----------



## Final Fantasy Forever (Sep 25, 2014)

kos said:


> What do you think? If the smell doesn't give it away then the first taste will. Tell me what you think next time you have one.


Haha yeah I have definitely thought so myself while drinking Heineken


----------

